# Anyone use My World Hut?



## serfmunke (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey all,

I searched for natural camphor powder and found it here:

http://www.myworldhut.com/

I was about to go crazy with an order from this site but decided to learn from past mistakes and google for reviews first. I saw some bad reviews. So I am hoping to get a review from one of you since I trust you folks more than the randoms online. Do you have experience with ordering from this company? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kamahido (Jan 23, 2018)

Never heard of it myself. Hopefully someone else can chime in soon.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 23, 2018)

I've never heard of them either.


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 23, 2018)

I stumbled upon them, never heard of them before that. They are in Maryland which is really close to me. I wrote them an email, simple inquiry. I'll see how long it takes for them to reply, IF they reply.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 13, 2018)

serfmunke said:


> I wrote them an email, simple inquiry. I'll see how long it takes for them to reply, IF they reply.


So, did they get back to you?

Interesting site. I've never used them, but I'm tempted ... They have a lot of stuff!!! I  browsed around and found a few items that are hard to find, i.e., bee propolis, resins, powders & clays in small quantities at good prices, herbs and herbal blends, interesting containers. Pertinent information on various products -- I like that.  I put 4 items in the cart. Shipping came to 7.85 USPS priority mail. I cleared the cart, but all-in-all, negotiating the site and check out was easy.


----------

